# tiendas de ciclismo en xalapa veracruz?



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, la semana entrante estaré en la ciudad de xalapa y quisiera visitar algunas tiendas o butiq´s de bicicletas, si pudiera recomendarme alguna o algunas tiendas...., de antemano gracias.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola Toño mira en xalapa está la tienda BIKEZONE buscala por google

Bueno es la única ke conozco, ya si alguien más sabe de otra ke te diga =)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jajaja... si fuera mal pensado pensaria que es SPAM


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

No como crees, puse esa info porque yo estoy en Coatzacoalcos Veracruz y Xalapa está como 5 horas de aquí y este sr. es Originario de Coatzacoalcos pero está viviendo allá entonces los chicos y yo cuando queremos comprar siempre cotizamos con los locales primero y luego ya por fuera, entonces los datos de el chavo de xalapa los copie del Google para dar información certera


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

[QUOTE = Mtb02] Hola Toño mira en Xalapa está la tienda de Jorge Pintos, él es distribuidor de bicis de montaña y ruta, de las marcas Trek, Gary Fisher, Specialized, Mérida, Accesorios Bontrager, Mavic, Thule, etc, etc

Está entre la calle de Carranza y Niños Héroes, si vas bajando estan del lado derecho tiene un letreo muy grande de Bike Zone

Bike Zone.
Américas 268.
Col: José Cardel
Xalapa, Veracruz,
Tel: 228-8411445

Bueno es la única ke conozco, ya si alguien más sabe de otra ke te diga =)
Tel: 228-1241290 [/ QUOTE]

muchas gracias brother pasaré a visitarla ahora que vaya......

un saludo


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

toño cerezo said:


> [QUOTE = Mtb02] Hola Toño mira en Xalapa está la tienda de Jorge Pintos, él es distribuidor de bicis de montaña y ruta, de las marcas Trek, Gary Fisher, Specialized, Mérida, Accesorios Bontrager, Mavic, Thule, etc, etc
> 
> Está entre la calle de Carranza y Niños Héroes, si vas bajando estan del lado derecho tiene un letreo muy grande de Bike Zone
> 
> ...


Es sister, no brother :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Por eso te digo, "si fuera mal pensado"... dos personas que se dieron de alta el día hoy, y concuerdan en su primer post dando santo y señas de una tienda... pero bueno, las casualidades existen y este caso se puso de su lado.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pues me alegro que no seas mal pensado, y pues ya edite mi primer post no vaya siendo la de malas y si haya por ahi algun mal pensado que crea que entre a hacer publicidad cuando ni de mi beneficio es, solo lo hice por ayudar al chico ke pregunto.

Y ahora ke lo mencionas si ke existen las casualidades no me habia dado cuenta de ke los 2 eramos nuevos


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

ya me hice bolas, apenas hoy me registré en el foro, lamentablemente no lo conocia y hoy viendo unas imagenes di con el, apnas hace poco compré una bicicleta alubike grizzo y me registre en un foro alusivo a la marca, pero la verdad hace uno una pregunta y si despues de una semana te responden date por bien servido........yo estoy en panuco vracruz y viajaré pronto a xalapa por trabajo, y si hay mas tiendas me gustaria conocerlas, pero no entiendo eso del spam, gracias.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No te procupes Toño, uno que se anda imaginando cosas. 

Bienvenidos al foro y no olviden poster en el thread de "Role Call" !


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*De tiendas.....*



toño cerezo said:


> ya me hice bolas, apenas hoy me registré en el foro, lamentablemente no lo conocia y hoy viendo unas imagenes di con el, apnas hace poco compré una bicicleta alubike grizzo y me registre en un foro alusivo a la marca, pero la verdad hace uno una pregunta y si despues de una semana te responden date por bien servido........yo estoy en panuco vracruz y viajaré pronto a xalapa por trabajo, y si hay mas tiendas me gustaria conocerlas, pero no entiendo eso del spam, gracias.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toño ; de lo que se trata es de que en éste foro bicicletero no se permiten anuncios , ni ventas , ni promoción de ventas , de tiendas o algo que se le parezca relacionado a las bicis y componentes , nada mas.

Si en Xalapa no encuentras lo que deseas date una escapada a Puebla , aquí hay muy buenas tiendas especializadas en ciclismo , estás a dos y media horas en autobús y como no se puede decir marcas comerciales te diré que el TRI de Alex Lora canta una canción que dice " ..estoy esperando mi camión en la terminal del ...."

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

